
Six coders can do anything and there is nothing six coders can't do. - epi0Bauqu
http://6coders.com/
======
lawn
Dupe: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1240887>

And it's not even directing to the article which is here:
[http://6coders.com/whats-in-a-name-six-coders-can-do-
anythin...](http://6coders.com/whats-in-a-name-six-coders-can-do-anything-an)

~~~
epi0Bauqu
Sorry, my bad. I clicked on it from Google reader and submitted via
bookmarklet and wasn't paying close enough attention.

------
j2d2
Think about it. You walk into a video store, you see 8-Minute Abs sittin'
there, there's 7-Minute Abs right beside it. Which one are you gonna pick,
man?

------
maeon3
If they can do anything, and they are working for money, why are they making
finite salaries? If they can do anything, you would imagine "making more money
than a product salesman" would be on top of the to do list.

